# Check MS Office version?



## adam.paris (Jan 7, 2007)

OK, so i got an email from Microsoft saying my "beta" version was going to stop working as of Feb. 1 unless it has certain updates or somethin.

I didn't think i had the beta, is there a way to check and see what its talking about or see what version im actually using?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

go into one of its programs such as word and go to help > About Microsoft Office. You should find that info in there.


----------

